# Chassis Foam?



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I am looking into some difrent things, and wanted to get all of your options on chassis foam. i understand how it works, and how to install it. i am just trying to find out any kind of draw back, as it would be imposable to remove once used. if anyone knows of any links with info that would be great. thanks again


Joe


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i wonder how much weight it would add?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

well on there web site, it says each can weights .88 lbs, you have 2 cans in a kit (they mix together to creat the foam) thats 1.76lbs and you need about 4-5 kits, so around 7 to 8 lbs.

http://www.itwfoamseal.com/auto_aftermarket.htm


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

chassis foam? what is this weight adding non-sense term? is this stuff used for when u are putting a new carpet, or is it for stoping the car from shaking when major bass is taking place?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> chassis foam? what is this weight adding non-sense term? is this stuff used for when u are putting a new carpet, or is it for stoping the car from shaking when major bass is taking place?


No, chassis foam is an spray-on expandable foam similar to the stuff used for house insulation. However, it differs from house foam in that chassis foam is for structural enhancement (instead of thermal) making your car stiffer. You spray it into the gaps, holes, and other empty spaces. Gotta becareful though because wires do run in the frame rails and should they be in there when you fill the gap, they're stuck forever. Foam filling is a very economical way of stiffening up your chassis without adding much weight.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

remember to use in a well ventilated area too


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh, now i remember, i learned about this crap in Autos class last year...stupid me, thanks guyz.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

i guess they also make some in heavier wieght, like 4lbs 6lbs 8lbs and 12lbs. with the heavier the stiffer. i think i might look into 6 or 8lbs. still doing more resurch though, as once you do this you cant undo it. so i want to be sure the benifites are fare greater then any draw backs. will let you all know what i find.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

one important thing you should look into is the wires that run through the chassis...check to see what wires they are and if they are important than relocate them sumwhere.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah i will relocate, or put the wires into conduite or something, i will take care of that when i get there. also i am going to take care of the rust, and have to clean as much dirt and crap out of them. It will be doing this around feb, march time frame, just doing as much resurch as posable frist. if i get an oxy/acetaline welder i might weld the rails to the chassie frist.


----------

